# Will this antenna & wire work?



## detroit_fan (Dec 27, 2007)

I have an old antenna on a 30 foot tower outside, but it is not hooked up and I have never used it. Here is a picture of the antenna and wire coming from it.




























Is there some way to use this antenna & wire or do I need a new antenna? IS that a directional or multi-directional antenna?

I have directv and they give me detroit locals, but I am closer to toledo and would like to get their locals too, and also the sub-channels in the detroit market that direct doesn't give me, like AntennaTV or MeTV.

Here is my TV Fool readout-

http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=1349c736ea7e42


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks directional to me, but you're only 20 miles from Toledo and 35 from Detroit so may not matter. It's a much bigger & nicer antenna than we had as kids and we got all the Detroit, Toledo, and Windsor stations just fine. 
Does the rotor work? Which direction is it pointed now?
If it's too directional then just point it at Detroit and combine a set top antenna for Toledo.
Just need a cheap 300 ohm flat wire to 75 ohm transformer to run the cable into the house. Hope the old cable is still good, looks like a long way up that tower.


----------



## detroit_fan (Dec 27, 2007)

dettxw said:


> Looks directional to me, but you're only 20 miles from Toledo and 35 from Detroit so may not matter. It's a much bigger & nicer antenna than we had as kids and we got all the Detroit, Toledo, and Windsor stations just fine.
> Does the rotor work? Which direction is it pointed now?
> If it's too directional then just point it at Detroit and combine a set top antenna for Toledo.
> Just need a cheap 300 ohm flat wire to 75 ohm transformer to run the cable into the house. Hope the old cable is still good, looks like a long way up that tower.


there are no wires going to the rotor that i see, only the 1 wire coming down the pole that i took a pic of. the rotor control is on my basement, but there are no wires going to it. not sure how i would turn the antenna, it is pointing west for some reason.

i should also add this tower has no hinge, so i have no way other than climbing it to get to anything

would i be better to get a really good multi-directional antenna and mount it up on the pole as high as I can get it?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

detroit_fan said:


> I have an old antenna on a 30 foot tower outside, but it is not hooked up and I have never used it. Here is a picture of the antenna and wire coming from it.
> 
> Is there some way to use this antenna & wire or do I need a new antenna? IS that a directional or multi-directional antenna?


That looks like a directional Channel Master UHF/VHF antenna in the 45-60 mile range. I cant make out the brand of the rotor.

The cable is 300 ohm twinlead. Assuming it is still connected ok on the antenna itself, you can solder a 300 to 75 ohm balun to the end of the cable, and run RG6 from the balun to the TV.

As for turning the antenna, you will need to climb the tower, ascertain the make/model of the rotor, and run the appropriate 3,4 or 5 wire rotor cable to it, and see if it works.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

West, eh? Would have expected N or S. 
Oh well, go to Meijer/Walmart/Kmart or where ever and get that cheap 300 ohm to 75 ohm transformer and temporarily run a cable in through a door or window to connect to a TV and see what channels you get.

What's your plan, use an AM21 on a DVR to get the OTA? Or just view using a TV tuner?
Note that only the HR34 with an AM21 (some say that the latest version AM21N is required) will actually scan for all available channels, all other DVRs will only tune those OTA channels that appear in the Tribune guide data.


----------



## detroit_fan (Dec 27, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> That looks like a directional Channel Master UHF/VHF antenna in the 45-60 mile range. I cant make out the brand of the rotor.
> 
> The cable is 300 ohm twinlead. Assuming it is still connected ok on the antenna itself, you can solder a 300 to 75 ohm balun to the end of the cable, and run RG6 from the balun to the TV.
> 
> As for turning the antenna, you will need to climb the tower, ascertain the make/model of the rotor, and run the appropriate 3,4 or 5 wire rotor cable to it, and see if it works.


ok thanks. not sure o got the kahonas to climb that bad boy to the top.



dettxw said:


> West, eh? Would have expected N or S.
> Oh well, go to Meijer/Walmart/Kmart or where ever and get that cheap 300 ohm to 75 ohm transformer and temporarily run a cable in through a door or window to connect to a TV and see what channels you get.
> 
> What's your plan, use an AM21 on a DVR to get the OTA? Or just view using a TV tuner?
> Note that only the HR34 with an AM21 (some say that the latest version AM21N is required) will actually scan for all available channels, all other DVRs will only tune those OTA channels that appear in the Tribune guide data.


no i wasn't going to use the AM21 because i want the sub channels that D* doesn't list and don't have the 34


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

detroit_fan said:


> ok thanks. not sure o got the kahonas to climb that bad boy to the top.


If you do, contact your local ham radio club, and see if they will let you borrow, or rent a tower climbing belt. Dont ever climb a tower without a belt.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like one of the rear elements is broken off, too. 
Might as well have somebody climb up there and do the whole "works",....
fix the broken element, clean and replace all the cables and connections, and be sure he rotor works (and, is aimed correctly).
Probably will make a nice antenna.


----------



## Shuckapeafarms (Jul 7, 2012)

I would be very cautious climbing that thing without a good thourough inspection!! I climbed a 30 footer when I was about 17-18 years old and got almost to the top when the thing snapped off and dropped me to the ground like a lead ball! My knees hit my chin so hard I thought my jaw was in splinters!! WOW.........that was a bad day and it hurt!!!
My suggestion is go down to Home Depot or an Equipment Rental store and get yourself one of those tow behing man lifts..........most of the time they will give you a half day rate and it's far safer than climbing that tower! I've used them numerous times for various high altitude projects and it's the only way to go!!! I don't like hight..........anything higher than the kitchen table makes me skwirmsh!! I suppose that 30 foot tower drop may have had something to do with it????????


----------

